# First time owner(yorkie) + Puppy apartment.



## Ngengok99 (Mar 19, 2013)

So we got our yorkie 2 days ago and she has the puppy apartment, on the 2nd night she cried inside the PA because she had to go, I didn't take her out, she go to the bathroom side but wouldn't soil. I don't have the DVD of how to potty train in puppy apartment. Can anyone with PTPA tell me how to step by step potty train please?

Thanks!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know what a puppy apartment is. I am assuming it's some type of crate or kennel with one side for sleeping and one side for going to the bathroom.

Unless you want your puppy to think going pee and poop in the house is ok I wouldn't recommed this. I would get up in the middle of the night and take her out. A great many of us have done that. If she whines or cries to wake you up and let you know she needs to go to the bathroom, great. If not, set your alarm and take her out.

Letting her go to the bathroom in this PA, even with one side for the bathroom, is basically letting her think it's ok to go to the bathroom inside. If you don't want her to learn this as a puppy, then get up and take her outside so she will start to get the idea early on that OUTSIDE is where she should go to the bathroom.


----------



## Ngengok99 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am planning to train her to go outside too but I want to potty train her with the PA first. The reason is because I'm hiding this puppy, my apartment doesn't allow dogs, only cats.... She's never soiled outside but I will start taking her out at night only. Should I carry her out? Because she pee's anywhere but she run to the door to poo.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Red flags everywhere!
First, "hiding" her is wrong. Period.
Second, hiding her means you can't train her correctly (take her outside to potty). That makes it doubly wrong.
Third, taking her outside at night isn't going to help anything. When I suggested taking her outside at night, I ASSUMED you were also taking her to potty outside during the day. The reason I suggested taking her out at night is because you want her to learn she ALWAYS should potty outside, so, if she goes outside during the day to potty, she should go outside at night to potty, that makes it consistent, always the same. But, if you're keeping her inside and training her to potty during the day, then taking her outside at night will only confuse her.

It's not fair to keep a dog inside all the time. What if she barks? What if she cries? Puppies DO sometimes cry when you first get them as they are getting used to their new homes. What about when she runs around and plays, and makes noise? Will your neighbors complain?

Imagine how hard it will be on the puppy (and you) if you have to get rid of her AFTER you've gotten attached to her. Besides, it's always harder to find an older pup or dog a home, so if your "secret" is found out a few months down the road, it might not be so easy to find a new home for her.

Anyway, sorry, you didn't ask for any advice about hiding her, but, it just opens up so many problems.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

This is trouble waiting to happen.
You'll get caught with this dog at some point. Either she will start crying or barking, or when you take her out to walk her (and if you don't do this, she WILL start barking), and then you'll have to give your dog up.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

+1 to what everyone else has said here. I'm sorry, OP, but I don't think it is a good idea to hide a dog from your landlord, or your neighbors. I also think with a puppy this will be even harder since they will make a lot of noise. It's not natural for dogs to defecate near the area where they sleep. I don't really have any suggestions for teaching the dog to go where it sleeps (most people want the reverse).


----------

